# 3D für zuhause!



## Christian87 (31. Dezember 2009)

*3D für zuhause!*

Hi
bin auf der Suche nach neuer Hardware für meinen PC und TV!
Erste frage, welches TV gerät benötige ich für 3D blu ray? Ist da schon was auf dem Markt oder sollte man noch warten (so ab 46")

Zum anderen möchte ich auch meinen PC gerne umrüsten, was benörige ich da? Hab zur Zeit eine Nvidia GTX 8800 und einen SamsungSyncMaster 226BW!
Is ja auch alles nicht mehr das neuste! 24" monitor der 3D technik unterstüzt wäre nicht schlecht! was brauch ich das noch alles? Bestimmtes blu-ray laufwerk?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3D für zuhause!*

du bist zu früh - viel zu früh.
heise online - 3D-Spezifikationen für Blu-ray Discs sind fertig

das hätte man mit wenig recherche und interesse auch selbst herausgefunden, right?


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: 3D für zuhause!*

Nanu, Stormbringer kein Moderator mehr?

BTT: Das mit 3D dauert noch ein bischen, es sind ja noch nichtmal Filme als 3D Version draußen.


----------



## Superwip (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: 3D für zuhause!*

Viel zu früh? Meiner Meinung nach sollte man sich jetzt kein 2D Heimkinosystem kaufen, dass dann in einem Jahr veraltet ist wie heute ein Röhrenfernseher...

3D im Heimkino ist aktuell sinnvoll allerdings nur via Beamer möglich, TVs gibt es nur ein paar Rückpros, die im Vergleich zu LCD/Plasma TVs aber verschiedene Nachteile haben und die zudem in unseren Breiten noch nicht erhältlich sind

Kompatible Rückpro TVs (alle nicht in Europa erhältlich, müssten teuer privat importiert werden):
Mitsubishi® 1080p DLP® Home Theater TV: WD-57833, WD-60735, WD-60737, WD-60C8, WD-60C9, WD-65735, WD-65736, WD-65737, WD-65C8, WD-65C9, WD-65833, WD-65835, WD-65837, WD-73735, WD-73736, WD-73737, WD-73833, WD-73835, WD-73837, WD-73C8, WD-73C9, WD-82737, WD-82837, L65-A90 
Mitsubishi 1080p LaserVue TV: L65-A90
Generic DLP HDTV mode

Bei Beamern gibt es grundsätzlich zwei Methoden: die Shutterbrillenmethode mit einem 120Hz Beamer und die "Zwei- Beamer Methode" mit zwei herkömmlichen Beamern (theoretisch könnte man sogar verschiedene Beamer verwenden)

Die Methode mit dem 120 Hz Beamer ist auf den ersten Blick billiger, es gibt aber soweit ich weiß noch keine oder nur sehr wenige und teure Full HD 120Hz Beamer und Shutterbrillen sind auch wesentlich teurer (~100€/ Stück) als Polarisationsbrillen, die bei der 2- Beamer Methode eingesetzt werden

Aktuell gibt es noch keine 3D tauglichen Blue- Ray Player, ein HTPC mit Blue- Ray Laufwerk und nVidia GraKa mit 2 DVI Ausgängen (für zwei Beamer) sollte aber mit zukünftigen Standards kompatibel sein...

-> allerdings gibt es aktuell sowieso noch keine 3D Blue- Rays, ich würde noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr abwarten, was noch kommt, auf der CES und der C- Bit, später auf der IFA wird sicher noch einiges in der Richtung vorgestellt

Wenn du auf Beamer setzt kannst du aber erstmal einen kaufen und einen zweiten später einfach nachrüsten


----------



## Väinämöinen (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: 3D für zuhause!*



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> BTT: Das mit 3D dauert noch ein bischen, es sind ja noch nichtmal Filme als 3D Version draußen.


Vermutlich kommt Avatar im August als erster 3D-Film und zumindest Panasonic will bis dahin erste 3D-Plasmas liefern, andere werden aber sicher auch irgendwas hinkriegen. Es kann also nicht mehr lange dauern, bis die ersten Geräte vorgestellt werden.


----------



## Sash (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: 3D für zuhause!*

ähm ab januar/febr sind die ersten filme draussen. wie zb ice age 3d


----------



## Riezonator (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: 3D für zuhause!*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Vermutlich kommt Avatar im August als erster 3D-Film und zumindest Panasonic will bis dahin erste 3D-Plasmas liefern, andere werden aber sicher auch irgendwas hinkriegen. Es kann also nicht mehr lange dauern, bis die ersten Geräte vorgestellt werden.



ja aber wie ich gerüchte gehört hab sind die Panasonic NeoPDPs die einzigsten die das 3D auch in FullHD schaffen können 

alles andere ist ja ein rückschritt oder??

PS: ich hab schon nen 3D film 

Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde 3D-Version des Filmes und vier 3D-Brillen Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Brendan Fraser, Josh Hutcherson, Anita Briem, Casey Mongillo, Eric Brevig: DVD & Blu-ray

gibts auch als DVD und es ist auch auf nem Bildröhren TV möglich


----------



## Väinämöinen (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: 3D für zuhause!*

Eigentlich sollte es bei allen, die auf Shutter-Brillen setzen, die volle Auflösung geben. Sony verspricht das z.B. allerdings haben die wohl noch das Problem, dass die Brille schneller schaltet als deren LCD, weshalb die Kanaltrennung noch nicht optimal hinhaut. Ende des Jahres sollen angeblich aber Full-HD-LCDs von Sony und Samsung kommen. Panasonic hat da halt den Vorteil, dass Plasmas viel schneller schalten.

Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde habe ich gesehen, mit dämlicher Rot-Grün-Brille. Nach 20min haben wir damals wieder auf die 2D Version gewechselt.


----------



## Riezonator (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: 3D für zuhause!*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde habe ich gesehen, mit dämlicher Rot-Grün-Brille. Nach 20min haben wir damals wieder auf die 2D Version gewechselt.



hehe musst du aber keinen erzählen ^^ schreib 3D drauf und jeder kauft es 

also bei den Pana's kommt ein NeoPDP Plasma Panel zum einsatz eine Shutterbrille mit LCD die über infrarot synchronisiert wird 

allerdings was ich auch gehört habe das die Aktuellen NeoPDPs nicht für 3D geeignet sind da das Panel "nur" mit 100Hz angesteuert wird.


----------



## Stormbringer (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: 3D für zuhause!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Viel zu früh? Meiner Meinung nach sollte man sich jetzt kein 2D Heimkinosystem kaufen, dass dann in einem Jahr veraltet ist wie heute ein Röhrenfernseher...



3d-filme werden weiterhin die ausnahme bleiben. ausserdem sollte man erstmal abwarten was die neue hardware kostet - und zudem sollte man sowieso die* 2nd gen* der hardware abwarten.

@erazer: yep.  zuwenig zeit.


----------



## exa (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: 3D für zuhause!*

ich hab mal ne ganz banale Frage:

Das 3D Kino funzt mit einer 1€ Brille... ich tippe einfach mal auf Polfilter; es kommt auch nur ein Beamer zum Einsatz, aber anscheinend eine spezielle Leinwand...

meine Frage: iwe kann man diese Technik zuhause einsetzen?

wenn man nun einen FullHD Beamer hat, braucht man dann nur eine "Polarisationskleinwand" und man kann loslegen mit der 1€ Brille, oder gibts sogar ne Möglichkeit die Brille jetzt schon am heimischen Monitor einzusetzen???


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: 3D für zuhause!*

Das hat nichts mit der Leinwand zu tun.  Die Brille im Kino ist eine sogenannte Interferenzbrille diese sorgt dafür das die Augen jeweils ein Bild, für jedes bekommen die in unterschiedlichen Wellenlängen auf die Leinwand projiziert werden getrennt für Links und Rechts. Erst im Gehirn wird dieses dann zusammengesetzt so das die 3.Dimension entsteht. Wenn du jetzt die Filme mit Infitec meinst. Aber selbst bei deiner Version mit einem Beamer, ist dieser aber mit 2 Objektiven ausgestattet, die voneinander im menschlichen Augenabstand montiert sind und pro Auge die Lichtwellen um 90° versetzt auf die normale Leinwand schicken.


----------



## exa (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: 3D für zuhause!*

nö, meine nicht infitec, sondern realD...

Interferenz sagte ich ja schon, aber es funzt wirklich mit nur einem Projektor, hab was dazu gefunden:

Real-D ? Wikipedia

aber auch hier ist das problem, das man 144Hz braucht, den Modulator, und eben eine Silberleinwand... ist halt die Frage, ob da nicht 2 Projektoren Billiger sind...


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: 3D für zuhause!*

Hhm, die Technik ist ja auch mit Nachteilen verbunden ... siehe Kopfhaltung. Könnte man umgehen, wenn du noch diese komischen Gestelle aus den Anfängen der Fotografie kennst. 
Zwei Projektoren ... wär möglich wenn ersteres Problem nicht wär. 
Da die Silberleinwand auch nicht gerade billig ist, ist diese Technik (abgesehen von ersteren Problem) ja in Kinos afaik gar nicht erst verwendet worden.


----------



## exa (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: 3D für zuhause!*

naja, ich denke mal die Umrüster sind froh, das es so was gibt, denn nich jeder kommt mit den Shutterbrillen klar, und die Kunden sind am wenigsten beeinflusst...

siehe Kopfdrehen...


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: 3D für zuhause!*

Auf so einem kleinen Bildschirm wie zu Hause sicher nicht da hast du recht, aber die Brille ist ja dennoch von Nöten. Auch wenn sie nur 1€ kostet, wie viele willst du denn davon zu Hause bevorraten bei einer Party zum Beispiel? Prinzipiell ist diese Idee nicht schlecht, aber das menschliche Auge hat nun mal seine eigene Funktion, im Zusammenhang mit dem Gehirn, die mit heutigen mitteln (und ich denke auch in Zukunft) nicht ohne Hilfsmittel auskommen wird.


----------



## DerBasshammer (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: 3D für zuhause!*

Hier kann man sich mal in Ruhe alles erklären lassen. Wie was funktioniert, welche Techniken es gibt und wann es im Mainstream bereich käuflich ist und was es kosten wird.

Ich warte ungeduldig auf die Hardware. Player werden wie z.B. der Panasonic 2 HDMI ausgänge haben einen 1.4 für das Bild und einen für den 1.3 dadurch muss man nicht wirklich noch einen Verstärker haben der nur den Ton abgreift. Denn ich denke das macht wenig sinn einen Player mit 1.4 HDMI zu haben der in einen neuen HDMI1.4 Verstärker geht um was genau da zu machen ? Selbst ich überlege ob ich meinen Panasonic nicht direkt an den Beamer anschließe und den Ton analog per Cinch in die Rotel schicke. 

Allein die Entwicklung finde ich gut da man sich so eine neu anschaffung auf den Player und Beamer beschränken. Das wird sowieso schon ein teurer Spaß ^^ 

3D - Die Technik: Hintergründe und Zukunft im Heimkino und Wohnzimmer Video und Interview


----------

